# Hoyt bows, Lets see em.



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

show us your hoyt bows. anything and everything is welcome. i will get pics of mine hopefully today or tommorow


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

2007 Hoyt Nexus









2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd


----------



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

2011 contender elite, b-stinger stabs....yuhhh


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

leecountyarcher said:


> View attachment 1132627
> View attachment 1132627
> 2011 contender elite, b-stinger stabs....yuhhh


Not to be affensive, but Why do you have a 70lb target bow???


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I got a few I can post up


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my 2011 Rampage XT

Love how it shoots.....well of course I do, it's a Hoyt


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Not to be affensive, but Why do you have a 70lb target bow???


agreed thats for hunting 70 pounds


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Here's my 2011 Rampage XT
> 
> Love how it shoots.....well of course I do, it's a Hoyt


I like the bow, but honestly the cams are just awful. they creep like no other.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It's gonna be a 3d rig I'm guessing and he is shooting an alu.... But I'm not sure. I've shy 70lbs for target because that's what it took to get the holding weight I needed/wanted. IMO of you can't shoot atleast one indoor round with your hunting bow at your hunting poundage you are over bowed


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

N7709K said:


> It's gonna be a 3d rig I'm guessing and he is shooting an alu.... But I'm not sure. I've shy 70lbs for target because that's what it took to get the holding weight I needed/wanted. IMO of you can't shoot atleast one indoor round with your hunting bow at your hunting poundage you are over bowed


i only have 1 bow now and i shoot it at the indoor ranges and outdoor and i use it for hunting. I have it maxed down at 60.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I like the bow, but honestly the cams are just awful. they creep like no other.


 Could be you're DL is a touch to long?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuels don't creep, it's the shooter..... They just have a short valley and when timed even or top fast they wanna roll over if you give more or less any. Not a hard fix by any means, put a smaller peg in the cam and retime them to the smaller peg. You'll have a little bit more Letoff(almost a negligible amount) and a longer valley. Might lose a few fps tho


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I like the bow, but honestly the cams are just awful. they creep like no other.


 Not for me at all, I've never creeped with those cams, maybe your draw length is too long.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here are a few of mine.. the alpha elite is loaned out right now, so i'm not sure how well she shoots...


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

wow!! some beautiful bows u guys got.


----------

